# Australian Stock Report



## Mega Rich

Hi Guys!

Just wondering if ANYONE has used the "Australian Stock Report" system, widely advertised on Melbourne television lately!?

Now...before anyone thinks about just running it down, without ever actually having USED it...(which has been known to happen in the past on this forum!)...can I please just have honest and truthful reports, based on EXPERIENCE of the Australian Stock Report, not based on one's opinion of how one THINKS it might or might not perform!?

Many people have a great tendency to automatically run down anything that looks at all outside of what they percieve to be "the norm", when indeed they often have no experience of that particular thing whatsoever!

I state this quite categorically, without fear of contradiction!

SO...if any of you good people HAVE actually used it and can give an honest appraisal OF it...I and I am sure many others reading this, would be very appreciative of your comments!

Here is a link across to the Australian Stock Report website, for anyone who wants/needs to know more about it:

http://www.australianstockreport.com.au/

Cheers: DAVE.

*P.S. *  And for any doubting Thomas's out there...NO, I *don't* work for the A.S.R. and I am not directing anyone to that "link" in order to drum up business for the A.S.R.


----------



## same

*Re: Australian Stock Report!?*

I have a subscription to ASR, to date I have not seen any benefits flow down to me, especially to counter the cost of my 12mnths subscription

However the past 7 weeks or so have been very turbulent and the ASR stance has been not to trade or put through recommendations till the market settles again

On a plus side their site is user friendly and their reports easy to read.

When I did my inital subscription I looked at other reports such as Huntley's, Fat Prophets etc, and at the time ASR had the best sell.

It all depends on what you're looking for I guess, but dont subscribe to them thinking that they are going to tell you where to buy and make money, you need to do your own research.

Just my   ...


----------



## Siraitken

*Re: Australian Stock Report!?*

I have a subscription as well. I think it is good value, but only because i got such a great deal last year, and i just resigned at the same price. There prices over the last year have gone up astronomically. I'm paying $690/yr for the Daily Report which "usually" is $1490/yr. Due to it being the end of the financial year im sure they would be willing to negotiate the price, well they did for me.

Now to the report.
It contains lots of useful information, the tips are generally pretty good.
It has learning guides and many of them. Everyday you get updates on a global scale not just on the local economy. 

I am only 20 years old though, and have minimal capital. So it is quite expensive for me in terms of earning capacity from it. 
I mainly use it as daily learning guide to enhance my investing skills and to see how they, "ASR" approach purchasing stocks. It has made me money but also i have lost a little. If i make money its a bonus. I wouldn't spend $1490 unless i had a reasonable amount of capital.

Oh and another thing, dont purchase the professional pack (daily + weekly) because you have access to the same information (guides, knowledge, etc). Only difference between weekly and daily is 5 or 1 report a week.

Hope this helps
Cheers, Dave


----------



## TraderPro

*Re: Australian Stock Report!?*



			
				Siraitken said:
			
		

> I have a subscription as well. I think it is good value, but only because i got such a great deal last year, and i just resigned at the same price. There prices over the last year have gone up astronomically. I'm paying $690/yr for the Daily Report which "usually" is $1490/yr. Due to it being the end of the financial year im sure they would be willing to negotiate the price, well they did for me.
> 
> Now to the report.
> It contains lots of useful information, the tips are generally pretty good.
> It has learning guides and many of them. Everyday you get updates on a global scale not just on the local economy.
> 
> I am only 20 years old though, and have minimal capital. So it is quite expensive for me in terms of earning capacity from it.
> I mainly use it as daily learning guide to enhance my investing skills and to see how they, "ASR" approach purchasing stocks. It has made me money but also i have lost a little. If i make money its a bonus. I wouldn't spend $1490 unless i had a reasonable amount of capital.
> 
> Oh and another thing, dont purchase the professional pack (daily + weekly) because you have access to the same information (guides, knowledge, etc). Only difference between weekly and daily is 5 or 1 report a week.





Hey Dave,
When I first delved into trading and I never did subscribe to any of those services. I like to experiment and analyse things myself and that's my trading style. 

What I would recommend is that you don't become a addicted to the hot tips.    Probably a good exercise is to learn technical analysis, do your own analysis, then compare it with theirs then trade the stock to gain a little more confidence in your own trading.

The downside is that you get influenced by their thinking - which may be right or wrong. (which is one of the reasons why I don't like to discuss or read other people opinions of stocks that I am trading). 

There are so many companies doing this sort of thing now... but I think ASR is definitely one of the bigger players due to their marketing tactics and teaming up with CMC markets.

BTW my Dad subscribed on a "special package" last year. He didn't renew the subscription.


----------



## Realist

*Re: Australian Stock Report!?*



> $1490/yr.




 

No I have not read it or seen it, but I will comment anyway.    

$1490 a year is extortion!!

To make that in profit after tax and brokerage year after year you'd need $10,000 of capital invested.

It seems a complete waste of money to me..

One of the keys to good investing is to minimise brokerage, tax and fees as much as possible. If you are paying $1500 a year for one subscription you are obviously not doing that.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

*Re: Australian Stock Report!?*

Agree extortion.


----------



## Ageo

*Re: Australian Stock Report!?*

Well let me share my experience.


I got the CFD report and daily thrown in.

Cost me $3000 (call it extortion but listen 1st).

I Allocate a certain amount of capital towards the ASR trades and so far i have made my initial outlay back plus extra in a matter of 2 weeks. So i guess that sums it up for me that it is worth it so far especially in a volatile market that we are in.

Also the reports they give are great for some1 like me that cant be bothered to be glued in front of the screen looking for information etc.. Whole range of info and i highly recommend it.

They have alot of info even archived so its worth its money just on that. They also trade with a capital management system (basing there trades for positive expectancy). I did the trial before hand and it doesnt even cover a third of whats available to you when you have the full subscription (To me anyway).


So it might seem much but i recouped it by allocating $40,000 towards it and never risking more than 2% per trade (as they trade).


They have a experienced team on board and you can check it all on the website.

Remember they only make money if you continue to re-subscribe so it pays for them to be worthwile.

Anywayz results speak for itself so im happy. 

P.S this is just 1 of 3 the way i trade. 

P.SS they give reports on all markets in the CFD report (Australian/Overseas Equities, Commodoties, Currencies).

Adrian


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

*Re: Australian Stock Report!?*

Ageo,



> I Allocate a certain amount of capital towards the ASR trades and so far i have made my initial outlay back plus extra in a matter of 2 weeks. So i guess that sums it up for me that it is worth it so far especially in a volatile market that we are in.




It is good to see someone do good from these reports.



> Also the reports they give are great for some1 like me that cant be bothered to be glued in front of the screen looking for information etc..




But one does not have to do this to be successful, contrary to the misconception people have.




> They have alot of info even archived so its worth its money just on that.




$3000 for info that can be gotten free?



> So it might seem much but i recouped it by allocating $40,000 towards it and never risking more than 2% per trade (as they trade).




A positive outcome.



> They have a experienced team on board and you can check it all on the website.




...an experienced...



> Anywayz results speak for itself so im happy.




..the results speak for themselves...



> P.S this is just 1 of 3 the way i trade.




I'm all ears. If you trade two other ways I'm interested in why you use the report as well.

Snake


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

*Re: Australian Stock Report!?*

Mega rich,
How goes it?  



> Just wondering if ANYONE has used the "Australian Stock Report" system, widely advertised on Melbourne television lately!?




Who are they targeting?


----------



## Ageo

*Re: Australian Stock Report!?*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Ageo,
> 
> 
> But one does not have to do this to be successful, contrary to the misconception people have.




Of course they dont but the person was asking about what ASR is like and im giving a response 





			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> $3000 for info that can be gotten free?





Yes and no. 100yrs over experience is sort of hard to get and id rather pay for that than try to find it.





			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> I'm all ears. If you trade two other ways I'm interested in why you use the report as well.




Well i trade in indicies/sector swings (intraday). Usually i wait for a breakout and i jump on it, right now im on a materials trade.

I also scalp (1-2 points here and there for fun) Usually involving tight stops.

Again i use sound capital management for all my trades.

As for why do i use ASR along side everything? well because there information is valuable to me on my other trades also. For me personally its money well spent. Thats a personal view.

Adrian


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin

*Re: Australian Stock Report!?*

Adrian,

Thanks for the explanation.
Snake


----------



## TraderPro

*Re: Australian Stock Report!?*



			
				Snake Pliskin said:
			
		

> Mega rich,
> How goes it?
> 
> 
> 
> Who are they targeting?





I saw them on Sydney TV too...

Usually that time slot is full of adult ads...

target market = lonely single males


----------



## Ageo

*Re: Australian Stock Report!?*



			
				TraderPro said:
			
		

> I saw them on Sydney TV too...
> 
> Usually that time slot is full of adult ads...
> 
> target market = lonely single males




heheh and let me tell you those adult ads must make a killing!


----------



## swingstar

*Re: Australian Stock Report!?*

I trialled it. It was too opinionated for me. Not worth the price IMO. I'd maybe subscribe for a few hundred dollars, but not three grand. Their sales people are pushy as well. What's wrong, not making enough trading? 

Check out Marcus Today. I've been trialling it and prefer the reports over ASR. I'm not sure if it's worth the price ($1-2k) either though. 

I might just stick to my own analysis. It seems to work for the most part.


----------



## Bobby

*Re: Australian Stock Report!?*



			
				swingstar said:
			
		

> I trialled it. It was too opinionated for me. Not worth the price IMO. I'd maybe subscribe for a few hundred dollars, but not three grand. Their sales people are pushy as well. What's wrong, not making enough trading?
> 
> Check out Marcus Today. I've been trialling it and prefer the reports over ASR. I'm not sure if it's worth the price ($1-2k) either though.
> 
> I might just stick to my own analysis. It seems to work for the most part.




Spot on Swingstar',
Just watch them !  

Bob.


----------



## pacer

*Re: Australian Stock Report!?*

Right on man....this site is free and is waaaaayyyyyyyy better than that load of bollocks,.

Be your own man (or woman) and don't listen to idiots!


----------



## happytrader

*Re: Australian Stock Report!?*

Important point with any reporting service.

For anyone who doesn't appreciate being told what to do and when to do it these services and other mechanical systems are doomed to failure.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## pete152

*Stock Report*

Hello,
Has any one had dealings with the Australian Stock Report? Is it worth the money?
Any comments?
Thanks,
Peter


----------



## pete152

*Re: Australian Stock Report!?*

OOPS thanks for moving the above post here. I searched but could not find this page.
I have been offered a discounted price as well. But I do not know if it is worth it.
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## rosie

*Re: Stock Report*



			
				pete152 said:
			
		

> Hello,
> Has any one had dealings with the Australian Stock Report? Is it worth the money?
> Any comments?
> Thanks,
> Peter




l too had a trial a couple of weeks ago, for the week my trial ran they were hardly in the market, they were looking to buy breakouts on a few stocks. When they told me the cost of subscription l nearly fell off my chair laughing   
What  a joke....not for me...throwing money away if you ask me   

Cheers.


----------



## 2020hindsight

*Re: Australian Stock Report!?*



			
				pacer said:
			
		

> Right on man....this site is free and is waaaaayyyyyyyy better than that load of bollocks.
> 1. Be your own man (or woman) and
> 2. don't listen to idiots!



Pacer - what about my case - If I follow part 1 of your post then I fall foul of part 2.

being serious a second.   ASR XX ( not ASF Lol)  claim to achieve 50 to 80% per annum !!  I wonder how often they are challenged to show this on the books.   What we need to do is quantify the performance of 
a) ASR versus 
b) ASF , i.e. the average performance around here.    

for 
c) traders and
d) investors

Just to find out how the average punter goes around here would be well worth the while imho.  But should be carefully set up, and I think I'll leave that to the experts - assuming I can get em interested


----------



## Out Too Soon

*Re: Australian Stock Report!?*

It's  prob been said already but here gos, pay me the $1450 & I'll give you better tips. I went to their site, wasn't impressed by much, now I get their free spam mail & it's not much use either. If your going to pay for advice/tips you might as well invest in a fund & leave it to them. Everyone's different but I'm enjoying investing/ trading, pitting my lack of expertise against the so called professionals. After 17 months I'm beating them.  
For the final cliche' & I truly subscribe to this "if their tips/ advice are so good then why don't they profit by using it rather than selling it."


----------



## stevo

*Re: Australian Stock Report!?*

Dave,
Whilst I have little experience on ASR there are a couple of guys that subscribed at work. I won't make any comments on this approach since I don't really know enough about ASR but I will ask them how they are going. I have my own approach to the market.



> $1490 a year is extortion!!



This sort of money is quite irrelevant if you make good money from an approach, although obviously for the smaller trader it does eat into capital. If I was playing with less than $50,000 I would be cautious about committing this sort of money to a Report. Homework is definitely required. Have you looked at any of Alan Hull's weekly information? Last time I looked it was much cheaper than ASR and would fit into my approach to the market better. I also read his book - Active Investing.

It appears that they have a free trial so ... try it! I have spent much more than this on books and software as well as countless hours in continuous testing and retesting.


> for the week my trial ran they were hardly in the market, they were looking to buy breakouts on a few stocks.



A week is such a short period! Not taking a position in the market could be exactly the right advice.

What would be good for anyone investing in something like ASR, or any other approach to the market, is to get some statistics on past performance - at least 3 years would be good. The problem is determining if the statistics are verifiable. As always past performance doesn't guarantee anything, but it's a lot better than no performance statistics. 

regards
Stevo
http://drawdown.blogspot.com/


----------



## rosie

*Re: Australian Stock Report!?*

for the week my trial ran they were hardly in the market, they were looking to buy breakouts on a few stocks.


No it's not Stevo... after a weeks trial they wanted me to part with my cash, not for me thankyou!

Cheers.


----------



## The Mint Man

*Re: Australian Stock Report!?*

Sounds like people are unhappy with ASR!
I got a free trial just to see what its like about 3 weeks ago, about 2 days into it without much chance to have a good look I got a call from a sales guy at ASR.
I told him that I have hardly had the time (2 days) to have a look and that I am looking into a few other report services before I would make any dicision to part with my money. I asked him how much longer my trial had to go and he said 'a few days'.... so I told him to give me a couple more days to at least get a decent look at the report..... 
Overall I found the sales guy very pushy, basicall asking when I would sign up to their service even after I had told him that ASR was not the only one I was looking into and that I was only a couple of days into the trial  
Anyway, trure to my word when I got home (10 min later) I jumped onto the computer and tried to log into the ASR trial but what do you know??? my trial had been terminated, Surprise surprise. Seems they must have had the ****s that they have competitors that I am also checking out and that I wouldn't parts with my money there and then while at the servo getting my BBQ tank filled :fu: 
However this week I started getting emails from them saying that I had a free trial.... Im deleting them. Pole smokers!!!

cheers


----------



## onkos

*Re: Australian Stock Report (Tipsheet)*

I used it for a year; every tip I followed lost me money big time. When I refused to renew, I kept getting phone calls with bigger and bigger discounts. I suspect they are desperate for (at least repeat) business. 

Advice; don't touch with a bargepole.

onkos


----------



## The Mint Man

*Re: Australian Stock Report (Tipsheet)*



			
				onkos said:
			
		

> I suspect they are desperate for (at least repeat) business.
> 
> Advice; don't touch with a bargepole.
> 
> onkos




Im getting the same impression after receiving these recent emails about my free trial with the heading, Last Chance, or something along thiose lines.


----------



## stevo

*Re: Australian Stock Report (Tipsheet)*

I don't suppose anyone has tried to verify their results at http://www.australianstockreport.com.au/dsp_trading_performance.cfm

Someone who already subscribes should be able to look at the hypothetical trades and determine that the info was given in enough time to act upon and that the entry and exits mentioned were obtainable in the market. 

Stevo


----------



## stevo

*Re: Australian Stock Report (Tipsheet)*

I put their results in a spreadsheet and found that some of the trades were exited before they were entered! The shortest trade was minus 360 days - very puzzling. 

For instance IBA was bought on the 23/11/2005 and sold on the 19/01/2005. I haven't checked the buy and sell prices but these sorts of errors don't inspire confidence. I could assume that it is a typo.

This issue aside they have 417 trades recorded with a win loss ratio somewhere around 2.5 (depending on brokerage) which isn't brilliant, but if verifiable isn't too bad. But further verification would be good - did they really recommend the buys and sells at the times given? It would also be nice to know a little more about position sizing.

Stevo


----------



## 2020hindsight

*Re: Australian Stock Report (Tipsheet)*



			
				onkos said:
			
		

> I used it for a year; every tip I followed lost me money big time. .... onkos



Just a quick note. 
I bought ASR the Friday before this post 
Then I saw onkos tip above  - foolishly I hadnt checked here for any "past experiences" first.  This was what I was looking for - i.e I shouldnt have bought in.
Reasons it would have suited me involve the fact that I'm busy at work, and I can't follow rates during the day.

Anyway. I bought on the Friday.  ($1190 for 15 months as I recall). saw this post on Mon 20th, then rang them to cancel next day.  They said to put it in writing. (email address).  I did so stating I would like to exercise my rights under "cool off".  No word.  Then last Friday I asked them to confirm they'd received my request . Again no word.

Had they responded in a professional manner, I may not have dobbed them in like this - I mean people who change their minds ( like I did) piss me off as well - but ...  not sounding too good.


----------



## new girl

*Re: Australian Stock Report (Tipsheet)*

1- 







			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> I bought ASR the Friday before this post
> Reasons it would have suited me involve the fact that I'm busy at work, and I can't follow rates during the day.




Hello dear friend, a wonderful man once said: *“**well when you know next to 2/3 of 3/5 of very little about shares…..”. * and as you know, I know bugger all about shares, so I purchased the Wise-Owl Equities Report early this year (less than $1000). I found it beneficial but I was busy like you and eventually decided to switch to a full service broker.

I came across this great post by BSD from another thread "can full service brokers give you better prices" which really sums up my experience with the broker I currently use: 



			
				BSD said:
			
		

> Starting from the proviso your broker is actually good (there are some) - I would make these points:
> 
> Execution via FSB will generally be better for clients not looking at a screen all day, in illiquid stocks or for large parcels. Plenty of ugly things happen to those orders left in the market in the early morning for investors going to work. You only need one dud order taken advantage-of post a Notice Received or Newswire rumor to have paid for a year's FSB brokerage.
> 
> In executing large or illiquid lines, having a broker finding demand by having instos and other clients on the other side to call to help execute a chunky line certainly gets better outcomes than sitting at home iceberging an order for days.
> 
> Unless you are in and out all the time, for small lines in liquid stocks - execution (and $100 for that matter) shouldnt really matter.
> 
> In options, I reckon execution is **** regardless of having a broker or not. The liquidity remains garbage and market makers are swine.
> 
> In my view, brokers really pay their way on information and deal flow.
> 
> Good information makes you more money than a 1% fee.
> 
> Even for a switched-on investor - a good broker should be able to bring to your attention many opportunities for profit. ie. when big sellers holding down a stock are finished, information gleaned from briefings/conversations, macro economic news, rumors aplenty, ideas relating to off-the-radar small stocks and trading ideas that may have instos behind them (on the same team!).
> 
> Plenty of good stuff gets traded off the wires and it takes a good broker to see the opportunity and call their best clients.
> 
> The social network of a good dealing floor is extensive and a clearing house of information cannot be matched by sites like this.
> 
> Some may be able to link you into good tax/structuring advice too
> 
> Deal flow is the real bonus though, for decent sized accounts.
> 
> An allocation in good placements and IPOs can make clients a multiple of their brokerage and management fees in a day. Getting set in WTF for instance at $2.10 would have earned a lot more than saved $100 or 1% tickets.





2- 







			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Had they responded in a professional manner, I may not have dobbed them in like this.




Same goes for PMs, don't you think?


----------



## 2020hindsight

*Re: Australian Stock Report (Tipsheet)*



			
				new girl said:
			
		

> and as you know, I know bugger all about shares, so I purchased the Wise-Owl Equities Report early this year (less than $1000). I found it beneficial but I was busy like you and eventually decided to switch to a full service broker. ...I came across this great post by BSD ....
> Same goes for PMs, don't you think?




thanks friend.  Yep I'll check it out. - and sounds like you could be right 

I just get the feeling that the next 12 months are gonna need more skill than the last 12.  .  

Having said that, I still contest that figure of "97% of traders lose".  Try going to the casino, and betting on green as against red or black  same odds.  1 in 37.  I reckon 50% of punters in here are winning, - at the moment at least.  Next year? who knows?

As for making a new mistake every day , lol - I am travelling at the moment and would you believe it I couldnt take my own advice this morning (posted on the "zinc the metal for 2006" thread) to set a stop and buy in again this afternoon - because (error #136829) lol -because I'd left my trading password at home.  - might've avoided 4% that CBH dropped during the day.
adios amigo

PS as for the PM - he'd just tell you to buy TLS lol.  Shows you how much he knows


----------



## new girl

*Re: Australian Stock Report (Tipsheet)*



			
				2020hindsight said:
			
		

> thanks friend.  Yep I'll check it out. - and sounds like you could be right
> 
> I just get the feeling that the next 12 months are gonna need more skill than the last 12.
> 
> Having said that, I still contest that figure of "97% of traders lose".  Try going to the casino, and betting on green as against red or black  same odds.  1 in 37.  I reckon 50% of punters in here are winning, - at the moment at least.  Next year? who knows?
> 
> As for making a new mistake every day , lol - I am travelling at the moment and would you believe it I couldnt take my own advice this morning (posted on the "zinc the metal for 2006" thread) to set a stop and buy in again this afternoon - because (error #136829) lol -because I'd left my trading password at home.  - might've avoided 4% that CBH dropped during the day.
> adios amigo
> 
> PS as for the PM - he'd just tell you to buy TLS lol.  Shows you how much he knows




Well, well.....

1. it's too early for adios amigo
2. If you want the name of my broker I can PM it to you (but I expect a reply this time), he is really good! having a FSB will give you more time to write poetry  and that will make me happy as I am officially addicted.
3. the next 12 months are very important, if gold price keeps going up, it's good to be in the right stocks to cash in.
4. I agree, betting on green is very hard, even impossible, but we should enjoy trying
5. I don't get TLS  and he should be kind and tell how much he knows


----------



## watsonc

*Re: Australian Stock Report (Tipsheet)*

Hi all,
Is the Market Bulletin subscription on comsec for free, or is there a charge?

thx


----------



## scsl

*Re: Australian Stock Report (Tipsheet)*



			
				watsonc said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> Is the Market Bulletin subscription on comsec for free, or is there a charge?
> 
> thx



I'm pretty sure it's free. Also worth signing up to is Commsec's 'Research Insight' - which is supposedly what Commsec's institutional clients receive.


----------



## pete152

*Re: Australian Stock Report (Tipsheet)*



			
				scsl said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it's free. Also worth signing up to is Commsec's 'Research Insight' - which is supposedly what Commsec's institutional clients receive.



Where do you sign up for these research papers?
Thanks,
Peter


----------



## porkpie324

*Re: Australian Stock Report (Tipsheet)*

Why not try getting the 'Bulletin' magazine, then read the 'Speculator' collumn. I've been following David's tips for about 5 years now,  I've had some great gains IGO, MCR, AGM, CBH to name a few, I don't buy them all but its a great starting point for research. You also get to read a good current affairs magazine. As they say its on sale at all good news stores. Porkpie


----------



## scsl

*Re: Australian Stock Report (Tipsheet)*



			
				porkpie324 said:
			
		

> Why not try getting the 'Bulletin' magazine, then read the 'Speculator' collumn. I've been following David's tips for about 5 years now,  I've had some great gains IGO, MCR, AGM, CBH to name a few, I don't buy them all but its a great starting point for research. You also get to read a good current affairs magazine. As they say its on sale at all good news stores. Porkpie



I agree. I get the Bulletin weekly and it's not just the business articles that are of top quality. And from week to week, the 'Speculator' has had some magnificent gains. The column really has opened my eyes to the smaller mining stocks. And I'd be very surprised if David isn't able to discover any more little gems. 

Peter, once you log into your Commsec account (Research Insight is free, but only for those that have Commsec accounts), go to 'My Profile', then on the top menu bar, choose 'Preferences' > 'Subscriptions', then enter your email under the Market Bulletin section.


----------



## pete152

*Re: Australian Stock Report (Tipsheet)*



			
				scsl said:
			
		

> Peter, once you log into your Commsec account (Research Insight is free, but only for those that have Commsec accounts), go to 'My Profile', then on the top menu bar, choose 'Preferences' > 'Subscriptions', then enter your email under the Market Bulletin section.




Ok thank you , I shall go look.
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## mb1

*Anyone subscribe to Australian Stock Report?*

Hey guys, anyone on the forums here subscribe to the Australian Stock Report?

Id like to hear your thoughts and opinions?


thanks


----------



## dlineinvestor

*Re: Anyone subscribe to Australian Stock Report?*

Mb1
I have just subscribed to the ASR CFD report and have found it's somtimes brings your attention to particular stocks that you may not normally be looking at. 
Ultimately your decision though, whether to buy into their suggestions.
Are you trading from the east or west coast ?
Cheers
Best Investing


----------



## camaybay

*Re: Anyone subscribe to Australian Stock Report?*



			
				mb1 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, anyone on the forums here subscribe to the Australian Stock Report?
> 
> Id like to hear your thoughts and opinions?
> 
> 
> thanks




Have a look at Mega Rich postings starting 28 June 2006. Same Same.


----------



## mb1

*Re: Anyone subscribe to Australian Stock Report?*

Thanks for link camaybay. Because when I searched for Australian Stock Report, that link never showed.

Your link answered my questions, ta.


----------



## ROE

*Re: Anyone subscribe to Australian Stock Report?*

Most stock newsletters are not worth subscribing to. 
If you do know how to read annual reports and company financial statements
and company research data under comsec you dont need these so called experts to tell you what to do.  

If you don't, you should be teaching yourself in these arts anyway. Blindly following some stock newsletter without knowing the stuff yourself is dangerous and you put your capital at risk.

And by the time the newsletters go to press it's old news and they would have scope up the good offer and you become a sucker. Most of the stocks they pick I suspect don't even beat the index return   

Those who know how to pick good stocks don't need to sell newsletters they can make million out of their skills. Do you see people like Warren Buffett, Charlie Munger, Philip Fisher selling stock newsletters?   

Save that extra $500 or $1000 and invest instead


----------



## pacer

*Re: Anyone subscribe to Australian Stock Report?*

$3000 a year....what a joke....the eureka report is better and way cheaper...do the free trials first...or make up 12 new e-mail addresses to use to recieve  free trials for a year...lol

or even just buy financial newspers.....or search the net or come here and find the leaders of the pack....


----------



## violet

*is it good ?*

Hi all,

do you know this Company? is it good to buy report from them?

http://www.australianstockreport.com.au/index.cfm


----------



## PorscheACE

*Re: Anyone subscribe to Australian Stock Report?*

I am currently...this is my second year of subscription...first year was free  wont tell you how...but I decided to pay this year...basically I pay $1000 a year for some stock tips...it brings my attention to some stocks that I most probably wouldn't come across sometimes and gives me info on them. Also gives a good summary of overall market movements for the day, talks about focus stocks,etc...nice little newsletter...but since Ive subscribed this year, all their tips and suggestions have been bad for me. 1 out of 5 may have been reasonable...but all round, crap...I guess it could only be the beginning for this year....but lets see what happens...Goodluck whatever you decide!


----------



## investforwealth

*Re: Anyone subscribe to Australian Stock Report?*

Before I started trading for real, I took out trials with a few analysis services, including Australian Stock Report.  After my trial with ASR ended, they called me to get some feedback and to ask if I'd like to take out a subscription.

I'd never blindly buy what they're recommending, but rather use these types of services to assist in choosing stocks to investigate further, and make up my own mind.  It's always comforting to get some consensus on a stock you've chosen to trade in, especially when you're just starting out.

The list price for their daily report is $1,490 and the weekly report $890.  When they tried to sell it to me I said that I was happy with most of their recommendations, but I had found other services that offered me similar mileage at considerably lower prices.  In the end, I was able to get them down to $890 total for an annual subscription to both the daily and weekly report together... 

Another decent report, of which a free three week trial is available, is Huntley's Your Money Weekly and its sister publication Smaller Companies Guide.  If you end up subscribing, it's probably not worth getting the posted editions due to the time lag involved in getting them.  It's cheaper if you just take the online version; they come as PDF's and you can save/print them if you're like me and can't sit in the smallest room in the house without something interesting to read!

I agree with Pacer with regard to the Eureka Report; I believe it offers excellent value for money, especially if you're also involved in property or a SMSF.  I cannot, however, agree with the suggestion that you abuse the offer of a free trial, as I value the effort these professionals go to in providing a quality product.  (I'm not having a go at you pacer, I know it was a joke, but would hate for anyone else to read it and think it might be something worth serious consideration.)

Other services I've trialled free, but not taken out subscriptions to are:


Stock Cubes

The Intelligent Investor

The Inside Trader


----------



## nuking

*Australian Stock Report?*

gday everyone.
A newbie question.
I am thinking about join them.
Can our members please give me some opinions.
Thanks in advance.
Cheers.


----------



## nick2fish

*Re: Australian Stock Report?*

I am a member, have been for one year. I won't be a member next year for the following reason. Their sales pitch was that they had information on trends hot off the press and that their financial whizz kids would be sms you with top buys every other day. I have had about 10 sms in 10 mths and most were yesterdays news. Example : This week one of their buys is RSP.... I have had it in my watchlist for at least three months and kick myself everytime I look at it. I've got more off this site so save your money and use the web.


----------



## digijagan

*ASR - Australian stock report*

I just signed up for a free trial for ASR. I get delayed reports may be because it is free services. I like their research but not sure, how many people actually prefer them. I don't have the time to do research and analysis so I'm thinking of leaving that to someone like ASR. I wanted to know the following

Do you guys recommend ASR?
If not, what are other service providers similar to ASR who's has greater success rate.

I searched previous thread and read bad reviews about them (ASR). Not sure if anything has changed recently.


----------



## ColB

*Re: Anyone subscribe to Australian Stock Report?*

I have tried a few free trials from time to time and have never bothered actually signing up.  Some of them may have done very well during bull markets but in this climate its a different ball game.

Next time some one trys to sell you their product tell them you'll buy AFTER they have provided say 3 continuous months of daily or weekly past issues from a period say at least 6 months ago for nothing.

Then do your own research based on their historical tips and see what percentage of success you may have had were you a subscriber back then.

I don't think they would take up your offer, too hard and likely to embarrass them.

Without being too cynical and in some fairness to these services, who is actually making GOOD money out of the market at the moment.  There's not many stocks on an upward trend.  

I'd say some of the traders might be doing okay.  

Might be time to buy BHP again.  It has gone from $25 to $29 back down to 25-26 back uo to 30-31 and back down again all in the space of 3-4 weeks or so.  The trick is getting in and out at the right times to scalp that profit.

This is not to suggest you buy and or sell BHP but only to indicate its previous price movements and the opportunities that were there for some to take..  Usual story DYOR....


----------



## Nero64

*Re: Anyone subscribe to Australian Stock Report?*

Hi, 

I have a 2 year subscription to the following ASR reports:

CFD Report
Forex Report
Traders Report
Investors Report. 

I used it all last year and had about a 58%/42% profit loss ratio. That's out of about 40-50 recommended trades. 

Due to work commitments I can no longer take advantage of this report. 

If your interested in taking over my subscription, please email me at 

lee_amanda02@yahoo.com.au. 

thanks.


----------



## eddyvr4

*Re: Anyone subscribe to Australian Stock Report?*

i see people questioning ASR peformance above, but their historic peformance is stated transparently on their website, for all their portfolios.

The CFD one looks very good, and goes goes back to 2004. 

I paste it here below..

CFD Report
Return Since Inception (November 2004) 502.3% 
Average Annual Compound Return 56.7% 
  Annual Average Compound Return (if reset) 103.3% 
  Annual Average Compound Return S&P ASX 200 1.5% 
Best Month's Return (October 2005) 66.4% 
Rolling 1-year return 41.7% 
Worst Month's Return (April 2005) - 13.4% 
Rolling 1-year return S&P ASX 200 - 40.5% 

it excludes brokerage, but even so, looks really good.. so what am i missing?

im currently running on the free trial, and im not going to be rushed into any subscrition, but.. whats wrong with those returns?


----------



## Nero64

*Re: Anyone subscribe to Australian Stock Report?*

Yes it is good for learning. maybe use it for a year or so then try and branch out yourself. 

Some tips are winners and some losers. Market has gone up 24% + so you don't really need anyones advice to make money. 

They do practise money managment which is good. 

Their CFD report is the most useful but also most expensive. 

I still have a subscription to it. If you want to know more PM me.


----------



## eddyvr4

*Re: Anyone subscribe to Australian Stock Report?*

Thanks Nero64, i cant pm as ive not got enough posts...

Hi all, im still trying to understand the apathy towards the ASR (CFD) subscriptions, when they have such a great return on their CFD reccomendations over an extended period of time.     if they can acheive these returns with there very tight capital management (no more than 2% risked per trade) why wouldnt one take this up ( unless you think you can beat their returns, which a novice like me couldnt)



any further specific feedback really appreciated.. Is there something im missing?  Eddy


----------



## Timmy

*Re: Anyone subscribe to Australian Stock Report?*

eddy - on June 4 you said you were on the free trial - how is that going?


----------



## eddyvr4

*Re: Anyone subscribe to Australian Stock Report?*

its  fine, but they have not made many trades, more altering of open positions, and specifically staying out of the market. they seemed to accurately predict S&P200 price movements in the days i was watching, but as a result did not not trade.  so the trial is inconclusive.

look and feel of there site is ok, lots of great training material, i like there capital/risk management policy but the trial  is obviously not long enough for me to verify if they pick more winnners than loosers.

im hoping to find someone with a subscription, who has actually followed the trade reccomendations for the CFDs to see it they are getting anything like the 100% PA returns published on their website.  its one thing to have a subscription, and another thing entirely to rigorously follow all the (CFD) reccomendations with your own money. Are the dissatisfied subscribers  those who only partially or half arsedly followed the trades? i dont know - hoping to find some people here who genuinely used or using them (ASR) for a extended period who can compare peformance to there published stats...


----------



## waza1960

*Re: Anyone subscribe to Australian Stock Report?*

I've subscribed for the last few years (CFD and Investors report) haven't as yet had time to trade all of their suggestions only selective with mixed results but  I think there reports are great education wise and they do encourage good money management.I  have deactivated the report a couple of times when I haven't being able to trade which is good.Also their SMS support trades are somewhat inconsistant in quantity. I am looking at trading all their suggestions as of the first of next month, I will update my progress


----------



## Trader99

*Re: Anyone subscribe to Australian Stock Report?*

I've subscribed for the last few years (CFD and Investors report) haven't as yet had time to trade all of their suggestions only selective with mixed results but I think there reports are great education wise and they do encourage good money management.I have deactivated the report a couple of times when I haven't being able to trade which is good.Also their SMS support trades are somewhat inconsistant in quantity. I am looking at trading all their suggestions as of the first of next month, I will update my progress 

Hi waza1960
You mentioned you were going to trade all ASR suggestions from 1st July. If you're happy to share, I'm interested to know how you've gone and what your experiences have been?
Thanks


----------



## lukeaye

*Re: Anyone subscribe to Australian Stock Report?*

Hi guyz, 

When i first started trading years ago, i used them. and went to some of their educational seminars. found there educational tools online to be good. the seminar was ok, laid down some foundations.

But as to there actually picking of stocks and return on investment. you would probably be better off just putting all your money on black at the casino. They provide very compelling reasons to go into a trade and how to exit, but they never get anything right? a few days ago they were calling short on AWB. now from all my analysis anything other then a screaming long on that stock is just mindless. i think they do a lot of guess work, without anyone actually having much of a clue how to trade. 

If you look at there returns the last 2 years i think there down about 40%. The real traders have been making great money in these conditions. not losing.


----------



## Nero64

*Re: Anyone subscribe to Australian Stock Report?*

I'm just following their SMS recommendations. They recently recommended Mirvac@1.29 and GMG@60c. I just use IB for buying. I don't like the glossy bucket shops like IG Markets. Their fees for GSO are killers.

I got onto the Mirvac trade and it went to 1.70 or something. I pulled out earlier though. However I liked the fact that they picked it. Volume was increasing and substantial holders were buying in. Obviously they have some researchers that know the tricks of the trade, but this won't make you money all the time. 

The forex trades seem ok. Just don't overuse them like I did in the past. Half their trades will fail.


----------



## freebird54

*Re: Anyone subscribe to Australian Stock Report?*

Have for a while - they seem to be getting good lately but I prefer Rivkin for the SPP's and t/o plays - low risk stuff and Intelligent investor/Huntley for Market information
If you want bad news all the time try Dyer or Invest for profit;-) - at least you keep your money safe


----------



## tgarthe

*Re: Anyone subscribe to Australian Stock Report?*

Anyone got some updated feedback to report? I have just taken a free trial with ASR and also trumarkets. Will report back on findings.


----------



## waza1960

*Re: Anyone subscribe to Australian Stock Report?*

I have at least another 9 months or so with my subscription to ASR but I don't use even look at the reports any more.
  Of all the money that I have spent education wise thats the money I regret spending the most.


> I've subscribed for the last few years (CFD and Investors report) haven't as yet had time to trade all of their suggestions only selective with mixed results but I think there reports are great education wise and they do encourage good money management



   I still stand by the above comments in general and I'm sure their reports may be as good as any other however please note the following points:
  To pay the money I did solely to learn T/A and Money management skills was silly.
  I was using them as a crutch and possibly an expedited way to trade which failed miserably.
  I was swayed by their marketing guys who are very persuasive (they make you feel like an idiot for not joining.)
  Their % of profitable trades does not seem that high which is a problem when you are following recommendations in which you have no input.
  There was something about their promoted track record that prompted a second look. I felt they may have left out a certain period to enhance results.
(read the fine print carefully).
  These comments probably apply to most reports however.
  Summary: If you are subscribing to a report as a crutch to support your trading IMO you are wasting your money.


----------



## mr. jeff

I cant resist adding my 2c.
I subscribe to traders report and investors report, have tried the CFD report as well.
They lose a boat load of money on their recommendations, definitely better off leaving money in the bank and paying for the honour. They are annoying on the phone, annoying trying to sell you more, treat you like you have no idea what to do in the market and PRIMARILY their fundamental analysis is about as good as I get in the fin review. (they do every now and then seem to be plugged into the rumour mill, and that can help on occasion.)

I have TII and that is excellent. thorough, reliable and amusing to read. They will write an 8 page report on one company and rarely miss a trick.

I tried Rivkin and made money from them, very good recommendations with arbitrage and everything thrown in, but expensive and I'm already wasting money with ASR. Rivkin called me up and called me stupid for not subscribing, I asked them how they could sell something by insulting me before I hand over the money! Arrogant b#@$#@ds! I tried Huntleys for 2 years, not that exciting, some painful outcomes every here and there....
ASF is better. brings together a diverse lot of knowledge on each stock, cost is low too!

Ah, feel better.
did I mention that ASR is pretty average?


----------



## Buckfont

I gave them the flick two years ago. I didn`t lose money, just used as a tool to do homework. I found their web site confusing and their recommendations were very widespread, more hit and miss than anything.

Finally when I ceased my subscription I felt as though I had to justify my reasons in doing so to a fairly pushy `salesperson.` That actually was the final confirmation for the choice that I made. 

Not a great recommendation. I have learnt more reading and researching.

As the form guide says, track dead, better elsewhere.


----------



## jonny77

WARNING WARNING WARNING 

DO NOT BUY THE AUSTRALIAN STOCK REPORT. I JOINED THE CFD REPORT IN MAY 2010 AND IN 3 MONTHS I LOST $7000 PLUS THE COST OF JOINING. THEY KEPT ON TELLING ME I DID SOMETHING WRONG AND WHEN I SENT MY ACCOUNT TRADES SUMMARY TO THEM TO REVIEW THEY REFUSED TO LOOK AT THEM SAYING IT WAS NOT PART OF THEIR SERVICE. THEY DO NOT EVEN TRADE THEMSELVES. THEY ONLY PLAY WITH OTHER PEOPLES MONEY. DO NOT JOIN, THEY WILL CLAIM THEY MAKE POSITIVE PROFIT PERCENTAGES BUT WHEN YOU TAKE INTO THE COMMISSIONS YOU LOSE. DO NOT JOIN. 

*IF YOU COMPLAIN THEY WILL STOP ANSWERING YOUR CALLS.*

 IF THEY WERE SO GOOD THEY WOULD TRADE THEIR OWN RECOMMENDATIONS. 

Their latest claim is that they will trade for you automatically charging a fee. They also say that they made a 23% profit over the last 2 years. However in 3 months the commissions for my trades was 24% of my starting balance plus the $1500 joining fee. If you start with $10000 then add the 23% profit over 2 years that gives you $12300 dollars, minus the $1000 a year for the CFD report, gives you $10300 then minus the commissions you pay on the trades at $40 for opening and closing for 60 trades a year and the end result is $7900 net loss. To make money on the Australian Stock Report you need a miracle, not their so called expert advice. 
If they were so good they would trade themselves and make money, however they only make money on joining fees and other associated costs. THEY DO NOT TRADE THEMSELVES,THEY GAMBLE WITH YOUR MONEY.

AFTER MUCH HASSLING LAST WEEK THEY REFUNDED MY MONEY, PRO RATA, BECAUSE THEY KNEW I WAS RIGHT AND THEIR SERVICE WAS BAD.


----------



## sorcar

I spoke to a rep today.

I decided against it.

If invested $10,000 - i lose 10% of my money straight away. Then there brokerage fees are like $40.. if i make 60 trades a year thats another $2400

SO before ive even made money ive lost 34% of my money.


----------



## mr. jeff

Hey Sorcar,

YOU CAN HAVE MY STINKING MEMBERSHIP ILL PAY YOU TO TAKE IT! 
I CANT GET RID OF THEIR ADVERTISING RUBBISH AND PROMOTION,1 trade a month at the moment they recommend, and that one is barely above water!

As has been said in this thread, do some research, learn lots of interesting things about companies and make your own calls, makes you feel satisfied when you find you are able to be your own advisor and become successful; no charge. This forum would help 1 x 10^100 more than some services.


----------



## poppa

decision made.. staying away.
so true, i think through your own reading and research you can find your own winners. 
this is just trying to take the easy way to your day dream millions...
Id rather subscribe to a bunch of different investor/economic magazines/ papers/ blogs for the same price and on top of getting a much wider breadth of information, youre learning not just getting 50/50 tips from someone who isnt financially backing the calls in.


----------



## Iggy_Pop

I have always found this forum and the HotCopper forum very useful. You do need to get used to the different regular posters and there is some excellent advice from the regulars. You also start to pick the shares that shareholders are frustrated with management and the shares to avoid. 

The other thing is to get to pick out the posters who are ramping or trying to push the price down, but the moderators are usually quick to sort these out.


----------



## Out Too Soon

Haha, just got a phone call from Australian Stock Report, he actually seemed surprised when I laughingly told him "no, I'm not interested in spending $990 on your report". The audacity of these people are amazing!

I see I've already posted to this thread, same story. Every so often I upgrade the PC or get a new email address & I get a new free trial to mobs like this one.

The speccy report is good value when it's free for a week, if it came down to ~ $20 a year I might be interested because really it just saves me a few minutes each day doing my own research 

Can't get over that phone call, the guy acted soooo surprised when I cut him off & said nope, not interested in paying hundreds of dollars for your report, thanks for the free trial   :bigun2:   :fu:    :flush:


----------



## mr. jeff

Out Too Soon said:


> Haha, just got a phone call from Australian Stock Report, he actually seemed surprised when I laughingly told him "no, I'm not interested in spending $990 on your report". The audacity of these people are amazing!
> 
> I see I've already posted to this thread, same story. Every so often I upgrade the PC or get a new email address & I get a new free trial to mobs like this one.
> 
> The speccy report is good value when it's free for a week, if it came down to ~ $20 a year I might be interested because really it just saves me a few minutes each day doing my own research
> 
> Can't get over that phone call, the guy acted soooo surprised when I cut him off & said nope, not interested in paying hundreds of dollars for your report, thanks for the free trial   :bigun2:   :fu:    :flush:




which service ? 
What ? You passed up the opportunity to make tens of thousands of dollars ?!
At least you didn't cop the abuse they serve when you tell them the service doesn't make money; they have actually hung up on me - after giving me tirade me on how to trade. 

And they are just the salesmen. Very poor showing. 
I would much prefer to give hundreds of dollars to the homeless people in the city. And I do.


----------



## Black duck 07

Hi All

I am seeking advice from any traders who have used the reports supplied from the Australian Stock Report. Has anyone used their trading software Beyond Charts. 

I am new to trading and will be attending there seminar next weekend and looking for advice on how their product stacks up. The prices look very expensive.

Has anyone used Geko Software in particular Trade N Track or Trade minner?

I am looking to trade both stocks and FX.

Happy Trading

Cheers

Black Duck 07


----------



## mr. jeff

Black duck 07 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am seeking advice from any traders who have used the reports supplied from the Australian Stock Report. Has anyone used their trading software Beyond Charts.
> 
> I am new to trading and will be attending there seminar next weekend and looking for advice on how their product stacks up. The prices look very expensive.
> 
> Has anyone used Geko Software in particular Trade N Track or Trade minner?
> 
> I am looking to trade both stocks and FX.
> 
> Happy Trading
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Black Duck 07




Seminar is a pure sales session selling a dream. They will mention a few things that you would already know such as "an uptrend is when a chart starts at the bottom left and goes to the top right" and other VERY technical things that only a few savvy sharks know.

Read previous thread stuff for more info on ASR
I personally would NEVER touch them again for the reasons listed there but mainly because...............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................%@$%$@#$@#............................................................................#%@$#%@##$ !

I would note that it was a credit to them that they post their trade recommendations but I don't recall seeing anything above a -5% return from them - draw your own conclusions; but let me help - if you want to learn how to trade safely then don't pay someone a heap of money to take the decision making process away from you. Do the hard work and it can reward.

You will learn more here doing some reading and learning from people with no intentions of taking your money. 
Good luck and hope you stick around.


----------



## Black duck 07

Hi Mr Jeff

Thanks for your reply.

I had my suspicions and that's why I posted the thread.

I worked out that by the time you buy reports software do the course to learn how to use the software on a $10,000 account you would need to return at least 30% just to break even.

I will be sticking around as I am determined to succeed. I appreciate any good advise.

Cheers
Black duck 07


----------



## Suzie2

Not a great experience with the Australian Stock Report! The company offers lots of promises for assistance, but once they have your money there seems to be little interest and support. They sell courses and then don't run them, with no refunds.


----------



## Bort

I tried the service when several years ago when I was out of school. 

In my humble opinion the reports are certainly not the worst. They out in trade specifics with some indication of risk management so from a process point of view it can't hurt a novice to look at regular trade setups. 

Sure you could look at coming up with your own daily ideas but if you're thinking about these guys you're probably not going to do that. I would value it at $50 per month until you got your dose or moved onto other things. 

To be honest the weekend seminar, in my humble opinion was junk. 

Moving average crossover system, basic TA and candlesticks. The only useful thing there was access to Nial Fuller for part of the time. I have the presentation 10 or so years on so when people ask me about them I can show you what a few grand can get. If you honestly want to make a go of it I would read Alexander Elder instead of the seminar. Then if you can't say no to the salesman get a year of alerts for whatever you can bargain. 

And let's be honest, Big Karl hasn't had his licence suspended by ASIC and he is on TV  and he doesnt talk junk so they can't be that bad! 

On the other side I have asked so called fundental gurus like Clime and Lincoln and been told thy cant get me a list of stocks and when they go ex-dividend which any can run.


----------



## prophesa

ASR is probably the best report I've used to be honest. I think they've had a change in staff so they have improved results. I don't follow any of their recommendations but merely use their report for education purposes. I attended their Trading Plan Plus education course and I was extremely happy with it. I learnt a huge amount and it opened my eyes to trend trading. I think it's definitely worth it. All up I've paid about 10k in fees. I've made about 7k in about 3 months so it will eventually pay itself off. 

I think what your paying them for is education and it's a worthwhile investment.


----------



## gazztrade

I have been suckered into the Australian stock report signed up for shares and CFDs been allocated a trader they send out recommendations via SMS i respond to that SMS with a YES if I want to be in the tradethey then execute the trade for you. Ive bought/sold into them as much as i could and they have done nothing but lost money since day one. They claim profits on their "trade tracker" however they work off a best case scenario and don't include  trade fees.
9/11/16 NAN they claim $150 profit REALITY for me $90 loss
9/11/16 BTT they claim $228 profit REALITY for me $140 loss
9/11/16 CGF they claim $$271 profit REALITY for me $176 loss with an apology from the trader for taking so long in getting me out of a losing trade because he was in a meeting.

Do yourself a favour MY trade recommendation if you get a call from the Australian crock report is hang up . They survive on a turnover of subscribers and commissions on the trades done by us honest people/traders.


----------



## beno668

gazztrade said:


> I have been suckered into the Australian stock report signed up for shares and CFDs been allocated a trader they send out recommendations via SMS i respond to that SMS with a YES if I want to be in the tradethey then execute the trade for you. Ive bought/sold into them as much as i could and they have done nothing but lost money since day one. They claim profits on their "trade tracker" however they work off a best case scenario and don't include  trade fees.
> 9/11/16 NAN they claim $150 profit REALITY for me $90 loss
> 9/11/16 BTT they claim $228 profit REALITY for me $140 loss
> 9/11/16 CGF they claim $$271 profit REALITY for me $176 loss with an apology from the trader for taking so long in getting me out of a losing trade because he was in a meeting.
> 
> Do yourself a favour MY trade recommendation if you get a call from the Australian crock report is hang up . They survive on a turnover of subscribers and commissions on the trades done by us honest people/traders.



Hi, thanks for your summary and advice. 
Do you use them as your broker as well?


----------



## mitch gouldski

Mega Rich said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Just wondering if ANYONE has used the "Australian Stock Report" system, widely advertised on Melbourne television lately!?
> 
> Now...before anyone thinks about just running it down, without ever actually having USED it...(which has been known to happen in the past on this forum!)...can I please just have honest and truthful reports, based on EXPERIENCE of the Australian Stock Report, not based on one's opinion of how one THINKS it might or might not perform!?
> 
> Many people have a great tendency to automatically run down anything that looks at all outside of what they percieve to be "the norm", when indeed they often have no experience of that particular thing whatsoever!
> 
> I state this quite categorically, without fear of contradiction!
> 
> SO...if any of you good people HAVE actually used it and can give an honest appraisal OF it...I and I am sure many others reading this, would be very appreciative of your comments!
> 
> Here is a link across to the Australian Stock Report website, for anyone who wants/needs to know more about it.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.australianstockreport.com.au/
> 
> Cheers: DAVE.
> 
> *P.S. *  And for any doubting Thomas's out there...NO, I *don't* work for the A.S.R. and I am not directing anyone to that "link" in order to drum up business for the A.S.R.





Do not go anywhere near these guys. I will share my honest story with you if you like.


----------



## mitch gouldski

Dave... After having been sold the usual prosperity trading fantasy, I signed up in July 2016... That was the month that my life changed horribly after dealing with these guys...

I will give you fact rather than emotion - it's just how I do business.

I invest around 100k at any given time. My holding were as follows when I joined ASR...
A2MILK 20000 units at around 1.80 and
Regis Gold RRL 20000 units at around 3.20

What I was told... A2MILK is an overly hyped and marketed brand... Sell up and stay well clear of it... So I did. RRL not confident at all, consider DCN instead. Consider Mayne Pharma MYX... Yes load up heavily on this. Importantly put your wealth into Cash Converters instead as "we would hate to see you miss out on the 38 cent mark and loose on what is likely to be the next JB HiFi well into the mid teen dollar range."

Fast forward to now... Had I stuck to my own analysis my worth would be the following... A2MILK at 7.50 around $150000, RRL at 4.00 around $80000... Total worth around $230k...

What they convinced me to do... Sell all and load up 100000 units CCV at around .38, 20000 units DCN around 3.40, and other specs such as TON 10000 units at around .008

That decision ended in the following: Drop sells set CCV at .25 and DCN at 1.60

I lost and heavily so!!! Easy to do the maths. Ohhhh and I also lost my savings, my beautiful relationship, my accommodation, my children, my happy life I once had. The irony is that when I spoke to ASR they were completely dismissive, said my advisor Rob Corlette??? was no longer working there and was being sued for providing unvetted stock tips advice. I NEVER knew this and simply trusted his judgement. They never provided an apology, never would return calls as promised - complete gutless cowards!!! 

The lesson in all of this, please save your money and importantly, save your most treasured things in life. 

God bless.


----------



## luutzu

In general, I think it's best to never ever take anyone's words, recommendation and advise on investment. 

Don't do it even if they're highly paid advisers and "smarts" from big reputable investment houses and banks.

Here's why.... 

You'll have to assume that the advise you're getting is honest, fair, well-researched. That the adviser/analyst are telling the truth as they know it; that they are not being influenced or pressured by other incentives... that they're giving you, their reader, the honest truth as their years of financial training and investment experience can see that truth.

Now.. .that's a big massive set of assumptions. You're basically assuming that the advise given is honest to God advice from people who know what they're talking about.

Even then... advice and recommendation can go wrong for many reasons. They can also go right for many other (then, un-imagined) reasons too. 

Buying stocks is buying into a business. Judging that stock values... that's marking it to market.

A business can be one of high quality and selling at great value... NOW... So the advise might be to get on in. Which, all above assumptions being true, is good advise.

But then... for unknown reasons, the business deteriorate; or hit a snag on one of its projects/division. 
The business might still be very good... might be a bit less valuable now given the snags and missteps that all businesses goes through now and then...

But then if the market sentiment is against the company or the industry and sector... all on top of that snag to the company. Its share price will get smashed and those taking the initial advise, being honest and right as it might be at the time, won't feel so good.


On the reverse... if a business is just messed up, highly overvalued and hyped. Honest and competent advise is to get away from it.

Then the company strike a few lucky breaks. Which can and do happen in business... some accidents do lead to great fortunes. Read on 3M and its mines going broke before they figured the useless rocks can be turned into sandpaper dusts and grinders etc. 

Then with those luck, the market got all hyped up and its stock price heads for the stars.

Should the analyst be faulted or credited for things no one could anticipate? 

More importantly... if you simply take people's opinions, you will never be certain WHY they might be right, WHY they might be wrong... and whether or not luck was at work; or just short term snags and market sentiment.


So at best, take people's interests and recommendation as a starting point to look into the opportunity yourself. You then have to do the digging, the research and come to some sort of valuation on the stock/business... all by yourself.

This way, you know the business as thoroughly as you possibly could. It then allow you to decide on your own whether mistakes were made... made by the market or by your faulty analysis... whether unexpected misfortune and market sentiment are just passing phases.

If you don't have the time or interest to do that... probably best to buy an index.


----------



## Triathlete

luutzu said:


> In general, I think it's best to never ever take anyone's words, recommendation and advise on investment.
> 
> Don't do it even if they're highly paid advisers and "smarts" from big reputable investment houses and banks.
> 
> Here's why....
> 
> You'll have to assume that the advise you're getting is honest, fair, well-researched. That the adviser/analyst are telling the truth as they know it; that they are not being influenced or pressured by other incentives... that they're giving you, their reader, the honest truth as their years of financial training and investment experience can see that truth.
> 
> Now.. .that's a big massive set of assumptions. You're basically assuming that the advise given is honest to God advice from people who know what they're talking about.
> 
> Even then... advice and recommendation can go wrong for many reasons. They can also go right for many other (then, un-imagined) reasons too.
> 
> Buying stocks is buying into a business. Judging that stock values... that's marking it to market.
> 
> A business can be one of high quality and selling at great value... NOW... So the advise might be to get on in. Which, all above assumptions being true, is good advise.
> 
> But then... for unknown reasons, the business deteriorate; or hit a snag on one of its projects/division.
> The business might still be very good... might be a bit less valuable now given the snags and missteps that all businesses goes through now and then...
> 
> But then if the market sentiment is against the company or the industry and sector... all on top of that snag to the company. Its share price will get smashed and those taking the initial advise, being honest and right as it might be at the time, won't feel so good.
> 
> 
> On the reverse... if a business is just messed up, highly overvalued and hyped. Honest and competent advise is to get away from it.
> 
> Then the company strike a few lucky breaks. Which can and do happen in business... some accidents do lead to great fortunes. Read on 3M and its mines going broke before they figured the useless rocks can be turned into sandpaper dusts and grinders etc.
> 
> Then with those luck, the market got all hyped up and its stock price heads for the stars.
> 
> Should the analyst be faulted or credited for things no one could anticipate?
> 
> More importantly... if you simply take people's opinions, you will never be certain WHY they might be right, WHY they might be wrong... and whether or not luck was at work; or just short term snags and market sentiment.
> 
> 
> So at best, take people's interests and recommendation as a starting point to look into the opportunity yourself. You then have to do the digging, the research and come to some sort of valuation on the stock/business... all by yourself.
> 
> This way, you know the business as thoroughly as you possibly could. It then allow you to decide on your own whether mistakes were made... made by the market or by your faulty analysis... whether unexpected misfortune and market sentiment are just passing phases.
> 
> If you don't have the time or interest to do that... probably best to buy an index.




A smart person cannot follow another person blindly even though the other person is right, because you cannot have confidence and act on advice when you do not know what it is based on.
You will be able to act with *CONFIDENCE* and make *PROFITS* when you can *SEE *and *KNOW* for *YOURSELF *why *STOCKS* should go *UP* or *DOWN*...

Legendary Trader
WD GANN


----------



## luutzu

Triathlete said:


> A smart person cannot follow another person blindly even though the other person is right, because you cannot have confidence and act on advice when you do not know what it is based on.
> You will be able to act with *CONFIDENCE* and make *PROFITS* when you can *SEE *and *KNOW* for *YOURSELF *why *STOCKS* should go *UP* or *DOWN*...
> 
> Legendary Trader
> WD GANN




So Gann put it better. But going by word counts, and let's go with that...

Never write a paragraph when an essay get you over the minimum word counts. That's what school taught me


----------



## freebird54

Do you want to continue this thread here - I have just posted on the above  to the more active investing thread

A lot of good threads fall by the wayside


----------



## Zaxon

freebird54 said:


> Do you want to continue this thread here - I have just posted on the above  to the more active investing thread
> 
> A lot of good threads fall by the wayside




And here you are on Whirlpool making the exact same comment today.  Perhaps you go around to all the forums, pasting the same comment.


----------



## philip007

I wouldn't buy from the Australian Stock Report if my life depended on it.

Checkout the parent company AMALGAMATED AUSTRALIAN INVESTMENT GROUP LIMITED ACN 140 208 288 ABN 81 140 208 288 if you download the financial report "Financial Report Financial Report - Public Company Or Disclosing Entity (FR 2018) (388A)" from https://connectonline.asic.gov.au/ 

$6.47m loss in FY2018 up from $4.7m loss in FY2017 (page 7) with $8.07m in net cash outflows from operations for FY18... 

Buyer beware, you might not have access to your service/account if they fail to raise capital to keep the business afloat as stated by their accountants.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

philip007 said:


> I wouldn't buy from the Australian Stock Report if my life depended on it.
> 
> Checkout the parent company AMALGAMATED AUSTRALIAN INVESTMENT GROUP LIMITED ACN 140 208 288 ABN 81 140 208 288 if you download the financial report "Financial Report Financial Report - Public Company Or Disclosing Entity (FR 2018) (388A)" from https://connectonline.asic.gov.au/
> 
> $6.47m loss in FY2018 up from $4.7m loss in FY2017 (page 7) with $8.07m in net cash outflows from operations for FY18...
> 
> Buyer beware, you might not have access to your service/account if they fail to raise capital to keep the business afloat as stated by their accountants.




As Flann O’Brian would say in The Third Policeman “this is a most unfortunate state of affairs” and the hero aka investor would either still be gulled or move on to their own roguery. 

By my estimation this mob have moved up from destroying the wealth of the organisation from 1 million schooners of beer in a hipster suburb to a similar number in one of our posh hotels. 

The outflows are approaching pint levels. 

When will someone call “Time please ladies and gentlemen” to this medley of spending. 

gg


----------



## WorleyPar

i worry i put money into that company 4 years ago and everytime i ask for an update i get the run around around about how their going to list but it never seems to eventuate... get the feeling i'm going to lose all my money on this "investment"


----------



## butterss

I know it's a bit of a delayed response here, but it's important people are aware of this. Regarding the companies CFD/FX trading offering, here is my review: 
This company offers a CFD program called "ASSET" and an FX product which I will cover later. In this product they show you amazing gross returns of leveraged portfolios of stocks over the previous five years, but what they don't tell you is how much of a rip off their fees are. For example - they charge an interest fee on the entire position. This fee is 4.97% + the base rate. The base rate varies but in general you're looking at 7.5% total interest approximately. That isn't even half of it though. 
You see the interest rate is charged on the total value, and the products are leveraged. leverage ranges from 3-10 times, meaning in actual fact, interest expense alone is 22.5%-75% of your equity per annum, charged daily. 
They also have a re-balancing fee. Every 3-6 months, the "ASSET" will be adjusted. This means they change the stocks in each ASSET (up to 20 stocks). For this they charge you a percentage commission, with a minimum of $7, per stock, per trade. So if you re-balance, like they recommend, on for example a $5,000 account, the minimum cost may be up to $7*20*2 (sell current stocks buy new stocks) = $280, every quarter. 
That's 22.4% transaction fees per year just to follow the strategy. 
On the platform however, they attempt to wow you by showing you multiple hundred percent returns per anum, basically if you'd invested in the basket, with maximum leverage, and they didn't charge any fees, in some baskets you could have made a hundred+% return this year! They show you this to take advantage of peoples greed. What they don't tell you is that in reality, the transaction fees could be up to 97.5% of your equity per anum meaning you'd be lucky to break even, and the leverage means it could be 3 to 10 times more risky than buying the stocks. 
To top it all off, this company even has the balls to charge unsuspecting victims a membership fee ranging from $500-$1,497 per year (depending on the clients negotiating skills) just to access the platform! 

To all the investors in physical equities with no interest in this companies CFD "offering", I implore you to ask yourself, if a company offers the service outlined above to their paying customers (for over a year now), do they have their clients best interests at heart? Feel free to do your own fact checking, here's the link:
https://asset.asrw.com.au/ 

In terms of their foreign exchange product, they are just referring their clients to USGFX. Feel free to look at the reviews of USGFX on Forex Peace Army, because that's who you'll be trading with albeit with an extra middle man in between. Spoiler alert: they're pretty ****. One of the reviews was even flagged because it came from USGFX's main office.


----------



## my Rose

gazztrade said:


> I have been suckered into the Australian stock report signed up for shares and CFDs been allocated a trader they send out recommendations via SMS i respond to that SMS with a YES if I want to be in the tradethey then execute the trade for you. Ive bought/sold into them as much as i could and they have done nothing but lost money since day one. They claim profits on their "trade tracker" however they work off a best case scenario and don't include  trade fees.
> 9/11/16 NAN they claim $150 profit REALITY for me $90 loss
> 9/11/16 BTT they claim $228 profit REALITY for me $140 loss
> 9/11/16 CGF they claim $$271 profit REALITY for me $176 loss with an apology from the trader for taking so long in getting me out of a losing trade because he was in a meeting.
> 
> Do yourself a favour MY trade recommendation if you get a call from the Australian crock report is hang up . They survive on a turnover of subscribers and commissions on the trades done by us honest people/traders.



I inquired with this lot about NDIS investment and they got shirty when I said I’d have to give it more consideration. Extremely pushy talk over you and try to intimidate!


----------

